# Cyberknife documentation



## aalsabrook (Apr 4, 2010)

I need information on what is sufficient documentation for Cyberknife.  In the procedure, there is a plan, and all of the typical oncology billing for dosimetry, blocks, management and the like.  I am specifically wondering if the consult report with the recommendations of the # of fractions in conjunction with a log showing the volume and time of each treatment is sufficient documentation.  Is there a requirement for a report on each time the treatment and how the procedure was performed required for sufficient documentation in an audit situation.

Is there a resource somewhere that will give me this type of information even down to a code by code basis...even outside of Oncology?


----------



## lec121661 (Apr 11, 2010)

*cyberknife documentation*

I was wondering the same thing, I have two physicians that do the cyberknife planning part, but we have been using an unlisted code for the body area that it is focused on. i went to a brief overview of how to document the cyberknife planning if you send me your email address i will scan you what i was given at the meeting. maybe this will help you out some. if you find out more information please let me know, i am interested in finding out myself


thank you

LaTanya Cross, CCS-P, CPC


----------

